# salinometer, salometer, brineometer. how to use?



## pirahna (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi there,

i recently bought a salometer to use from making my brines as it was suggested on a blog i read. i expected to get one that was from 0-100 degrees, but the one i got was really hard to read. Can anyone help with how to use one correctly? i'm really confused?thanks


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 3, 2009)

I have never used one but this link may be helpful to you...
http://seagrant.oregonstate.edu/sgpu...ubs/h99002.pdf


----------



## pirahna (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks beer-B-Q. i'll take a look.


----------

